# March Ft Worth Show (AKC)



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I have no idea what thread I mentioned this in (a few were interested) so I am starting a new one.

The judging program is out and as I suspected not a lot of gsd's (21) but for the breeds having specials on Friday there are some good numbers.

For anyone that wants to meet up let me know and I'll send something out via email. For those of you who have my email address you can respond here or just email me. I plan on going Sat, 3/24. The specials show on Friday for anyone interested in any of those breeds. You can see which ones they are on Onofrio's site.

Joise I know you wanted to go...your sister might be interested as there are almost 100 Goldens entered. 71 danes! I use to have danes so they are a must see for me!

Judging Program:

http://www.onofrio.com/jp/FTWO1JP.pdf


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I'm in.


----------

